#      (7) >   >   >    .  44-48

## _pr

ee op - e  tiv  cpoo epo-  oaoo ep  Sft Shell. Mepa 5000 .
ooe apa a .
a a e , pepe .
eoopae acee a  .
Cee e.
e o  !
   ,         ,   -       .
- 46,     (44-48).	
  (  ) - 80 .

*2500*

----------

